
An alternative SDK for Firebase 27x smaller and 13x faster - gbourne
https://github.com/samuelgozi/firebase-firestore-lite/wiki/Firebase-Alternative-SDK-Benchmarks
======
Arbalest
It's tricky to compare SDKs when they are not at feature parity, like you
mention. It's often the edge cases that make things difficult, so if you've
only done the non-edge cases, you might think you're most of the way, but
actually, you still have a lot of effort ahead of you.

You say this way is more low level? Is it perhaps that you acknowledge this,
and you're externalising the extra handling in case people only need the
basics, thus sidestepping the issue?

